# Wood Stove Pellets



## mysticcrystal (Dec 2, 2011)

Are all wood stove pellets safe for rabbits? How about aromatic wood stove pellets? I want to try the wood stove pellets as litter. I want to make sure that they won't be bad for my bunnies.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 2, 2011)

They are perfectly fine to use. Many of us on here use them 

I find them to be very absorbent too. I do cover mine with a plastic sreen, which makes for a very easy clean up.

Susan

ps

and they are cheap:biggrin2:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 2, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 2, 2011)

What do you mean by 'aromatic'? Is some chemical added to the wood, is it cedar, or what?


----------



## mysticcrystal (Dec 2, 2011)

It is Pinon wood. The bag says "natural mosquito repellant". I also saw apple wood pellets online.


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 2, 2011)

Pinon is a form of pine. Several of my books say not to use pine. Rabbits for Dummies says it causes liver damage. Rabbits CAN chew on dried apple tree branches, so apple wood pellets should be ok, though I imagine it isn't as absorbent as some other woods.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 3, 2011)

Pine bedding is not good (i think because of the oils in it) but the wood stove pellets have been dried so the oils have been removed. 

They are very safe to use. I get mine at Lowes or Ronas, not sure if you have those stores in the states.

Susan


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 3, 2011)

If it's described as aromatic & a natural mosquito repellant, I'd stay away from it. I'd guess the pinon still has enough of the oils to be dangerous.


----------

